# Frog leg friday..photos!



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I saw on a Facebook site some Havavese frog leg friday pictures and thought it might be fun to start a thread here. Cassie has been a frog leg or a tight circle girl since we brought her home. I even bought a larger crate at one point to accomodate her frog leg sleeping position. (She has now graduated to a larger queen size human bed...). Her tail is the bushy end!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I can't seem to find a picture at the moment, but my guys do the frog leg thing a lot... especially Pixel.


----------



## DebW (Jun 11, 2013)

Sheldon does too!


----------



## Cbelknap (Sep 17, 2014)

Max and Molly ... "twinning" with their frog legs.


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

Java does this and upside down frog legs quite a bit. It's the cutest thing. lol This is one from about a week or so ago. I keep meaning to take more, but I never have my phone on me. :grin2:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I can't find any full body photos of Tucker either, but my signature shows him sleeping that way. He is that way often, especially when it is warm.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Hard to see her feet with all the hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

articshark said:


> Java does this and upside down frog legs quite a bit. It's the cutest thing. lol This is one from about a week or so ago. I keep meaning to take more, but I never have my phone on me. :grin2:


OMG!!!! THose little white feet are the CUTEST thing!!!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

I didn't see this on Friday, but here is Raffi.


----------



## Teddy's Human (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh yes, the havanese frog leg stance! Anyone else's do the frog leg and twist bit?!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Hmmm. That frog leg twist is pretty cool!


----------



## articshark (Apr 4, 2016)

krandall said:


> OMG!!!! THose little white feet are the CUTEST thing!!!


They kill me every time. She's is so adorable. :wink2:


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

The sofa fell on Ricky and squashed him flat,,,,,,,,,frog legs and all!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

These frog legged puppies are melting me! Sooo cute! 
LOL Rickie Dorothy will come save you! And Toto too!

I agree Java's little white feeties are SOO adorable!


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

Froglegged and looking a bit like a racoon today!


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh my goodness....cutest raccoon ever!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Froggy doggies!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout & Truffles on alert! &#128522;


----------



## MollyRose (Apr 1, 2016)

These are too cute!! My girl does a crossed frog leg in the back (but I haven't captured it yet). :laugh2:


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

A little late posting, but Hershey does it all the time, so here is one I took today.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

OMG! Hershey is adorable! Such a fluffy little boy! 😊


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks so much Heather, he is a lot of fun. He was looking up a Ollie on the chair in the photo. He has just learned how to jump up there. Ollie is devastated.


----------

